# Would like some line advice



## Wags (Oct 18, 2007)

What linedo most prefer to use when inshore fishing for Specs, Reds, Flounder etc.? Is there a better choice of line (and lb.)to spool on a reel between braid ormono? And where would floro come into play? Just trying to learn this inshore gig.Last weekend I fished in the OB area, Terry Cove, Perd. Pass, Ono, and Innerarity. Not much luck, some trash fish and one keeper flounder. I'm new to this forum and looks like quite a fewinshore guys hangout here. Any input would be welcomed, Thanks.


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

i use 20# berkley fire-line crystal for braid and i like 12# cajun red for mono. i know i will be slammed for that one:looser

oh well.....


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

8lb suffix. Or if you are fishing heavy structure for redfish 12lb suffix or 10lb powerpro/suffix braid.


----------



## Wags (Oct 18, 2007)

Are you fishing the braid line straight to your hook or should i be using aleader? Didnt know if braid was more visible than floro or mono leader.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I use 8# ande back country. If you use braid you must tie on a leader, doesn't have to be fluoro.Learn to tie a uni to uni and you can attach mono to braid.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

I use 10# power pro braid inshore. use the uni-uni knot to tie on an 18-24 inchflorocarbon leader.


----------



## bigfishrookie (Oct 1, 2007)

8# Ande penn 4400ss, 12# Ande penn 4500ss. I bring both rods- trying different lures, weight, retrieve, etc...


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Freespool (10/18/2007)*8lb suffix. Or if you are fishing heavy structure for redfish 12lb suffix or 10lb powerpro/suffix braid.


i agree! 8lb sufix is the strongest line (in it's class.... duh) that i've ever used, if i get hung up, i usually bend the hooks out of the lure before the line breaks.... great stuff!:bowdown


----------



## SKIFFY (Oct 6, 2007)

i have 12lb ande on a us reel and 20lb power pro braid on a Penn slammer 360. 

also guys power pro 20lb is the same diameter a 6lb mono so if your reel can hold 6 you can hold 20lb power pro. i also have a penn 440ssg with 12 lb sufix mono on it.

but power pro is alot more responsive and you can feel every little nibble.

power pro is a little expensive though.

10 or 20 lb is what i use or if you like mono go with any type of sufix or ande those are my personal faveorites


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

> *SKIFFY (10/18/2007)*i have 12lb ande on a us reel and 20lb power pro braid on a Penn slammer 360.
> also guys power pro 20lb is the same diameter a 6lb mono so if your reel can hold 6 you can hold 20lb power pro. i also have a penn 440ssg with 12 lb sufix mono on it.
> but power pro is alot more responsive and you can feel every little nibble.
> power pro is a little expensive though.
> 10 or 20 lb is what i use or if you like mono go with any type of sufix or ande those are my personal faveorites


IF you fish 20lb pp on a rod rated for 6lb line,there's a much much higher chance the rod will break


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

10lb sufix BRAID for the fall/winter trout bite.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

I like sufix it is REALLY strong....but it seems like it gets twisted a lot and you get those spinning reel- backlashes. And no I dont overload my reels


----------



## eric m (Oct 4, 2007)

I use 10# power pro with a 4' leader of 14# . I use the stren knot to join the two. The stren knot has the tag end of the leader angled back to the reel so it goes through the eyes easily when casting and is small . I can cast a lot farther with braid than mono.


----------



## Wags (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey, thanks to all for the input.... some good advice here!


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

When it comes to lighter line, I do like the suffix brand. Heavier stuff I go to berkley big game and ande. I have 1 reel loaded with 8lb suffix, one with 10lb bbg, another with 12lb ande, and my two big spinning reels with 25lb bbg, and then my 6/0 with 50lb ande......lol I like all 3, but the majaority of my reels have bbg high vis green cuz i do most of my fishing at night.

Hey Eric thanks for the knot illustration!


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

If you do use braid, it is a VERY good idea to put a little mono backing on the spool before the braid is put on. This can cut down on a lot of frustrations:letsdrink


----------



## Wags (Oct 18, 2007)

First Catch, Whats the main reason you are starting outwith mono before going into your braid?Does braid have issues starting out on the spool or 'cause you just don't want to wastebraid in the beginning? Or none of the above..... Eric dido on the knot post, very helpful.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Couple reasons for the mono backing. 1. To fill the spool, due to the thin diameter of braided lines and the high cost of it it is a good idea to back with mono then fill with braid. So you get a full spool and don't spend $40 on it. 2. Sometimes when braid is packed on really well and then allowed to dry it will slip on the spool, the braid will no bite on to the spool well enough.

I fish braid only and love it. I do back it with mono to help fill the spool and I have only had a problem once with the braid slipping on the spool. I added a little water to the spool problem solved. It's a great line it just takes some time to get used to. Be careful of your line if it gets loose you will throw tons of wind knots, especially when trying to throw long distances.

Also the inserts on your rod guides can be an issue. If fishing braid on light tackle rods for big fish becareful of your guide inserts. Some inserts are not made to handle the braid. It will cut right into them leaving a nasty little cut, that can later cost you a good fish.

Hope this helps a little:letsdrink


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Gloryboy (10/22/2007)*Couple reasons for the mono backing. 1. To fill the spool, due to the thin diameter of braided lines and the high cost of it it is a good idea to back with mono then fill with braid. So you get a full spool and don't spend $40 on it. 2. Sometimes when braid is packed on really well and then allowed to dry it will slip on the spool, the braid will no bite on to the spool well enough.


These are basically the reasons that I use mono backing. As stated, a full spool is nice to have when casting a lot as well.


----------



## reefdonkey (Sep 30, 2007)

10lb to 20lb power pro with a 10lb mono backing. I use an albright knot to join the braid to a 20lb florocarbon leader. The sensitivity of the braid is amazing, you can feel them pick it up. Then you drop the hammer.


----------



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

All the lines mentioned are good lines. Alot ofSuffix, Yo-Zuri, Stren, P-Line, Spider Wire mono and a boat load more are co-polimer mono lines, they are stiffer more abrasive resistant than some monosbut once scared break easily but they lack the stretch, become brittle over time and can become stiffif not fished alot.Braid has no stetch which is great for hook setting & sesitivity but cuts easier on sharp edges, tough to tie, hard on the rod eyes, wind knots, and when you hang on something almost impossible to break. Cajun Line comes in three different grades, from soft casting to offshore stiff. Live baits swim better on mono. Braid is better for throwing Jigs in deeper water and heavy topwater into shallow conditions.The co-polimer lines are great for steady running baits such as, spinnerbaits, crankbaits, and walk the dog type baits ,because they have enough stretch to absorb the strike and enough rigidity to keep the bait running true. But if you aren't fishing mutiple rods and your fishing live bait Carolina rigged or floating baits throwing the occasional top water or Jig and dont want to worry about getting broke off, catching multiple types of fish, around multiple types of structure,Get Yo Ass some Ande Back Country, spool your reel, throw ya swivel and a Florocarbon leader on and stop all this nonsense and go catch a FISH for Gods Sake!!!.... That alll I got to sayy about thhaatt..........:grouphug


----------

